# Gebühr nicht bezahlt?



## Linkin~ (6. September 2009)

Wie auch viele andere kann ich nicht in die Beta, weil ich angeblich noch nicht bezahlt habe cO So weit, so gut.

Ist das eine kleine Startmacke oder habe ich da vll was übersehen? Beta Key ist natürlich aktiviert usw...


----------



## Enforce (6. September 2009)

ich habe noch nen closed ebta acc, welche ja auch gehen sollen, aber wenn ich connecte,w as mittlerweile geht, kommt ne nachricht das meine letzte bezahlung lange her sei und ich deshalb net reinkommen soll. wie als wenn man jetzt schon zahlen müsste Oo......


----------



## _flo93_ (6. September 2009)

habe denselben fehler und nen preorder acc.

versuch grad auf die ncsoft seite zu kommen, aber die is hoffnungslos überlastet^^


----------



## Aldaria (6. September 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Wie auch viele andere kann ich nicht in die Beta, weil ich angeblich noch nicht bezahlt habe cO So weit, so gut.
> 
> Ist das eine kleine Startmacke oder habe ich da vll was übersehen? Beta Key ist natürlich aktiviert usw...



Server sind noch nicht Online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

Enforce schrieb:


> ich habe noch nen closed ebta acc, welche ja auch gehen sollen, aber wenn ich connecte,w as mittlerweile geht, kommt ne nachricht das meine letzte bezahlung lange her sei und ich deshalb net reinkommen soll. wie als wenn man jetzt schon zahlen müsste Oo......






Who the Hell is Neta? hübsch? ^^

ansonsten vote 4 close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (6. September 2009)

Lol,

könnte einloggen aber da steht mein acc wurde suspended da ich die gebühr net bezahlt hab, obwohl ich ne preorder hab und offizielle Beta Einladung.
Lustig.


----------



## PC-Flo (6. September 2009)

bei mir das gleiche!


----------



## Linkin~ (6. September 2009)

Ja, kann sein, aber vorher kam nur die Nachricht, dass er nicht zum authentification Server verbinden kann, und nun kommt diese Nachricht, also muss sich ja was getan haben


----------



## Mive (6. September 2009)

Bei mir auch, Ahhhhhhh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holoc (6. September 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Lol,
> 
> könnte einloggen aber da steht mein acc wurde suspended da ich die gebühr net bezahlt hab, obwohl ich ne preorder hab und offizielle Beta Einladung.
> Lustig.


   bei mir genau das gleiche


----------



## Plüschy (6. September 2009)

hatte ich auch grad da stehen


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

meine güte. es ist eine beta und ihr bekommt ne fehlemeldung. wird schon alles..


----------



## Hopeless81 (6. September 2009)

dito


----------



## henri (6. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Server sind noch nicht Online.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja server sind noch icht online und die meldung du hast nicht gezahlt sind schon ein kleiner unterschied


----------



## darkSchnegge (6. September 2009)

gleiche prob -.- oh ha


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Lol,
> 
> könnte einloggen aber da steht mein acc wurde suspended da ich die gebühr net bezahlt hab, obwohl ich ne preorder hab und offizielle Beta Einladung.
> Lustig.




Das ist der GameGuard Noobfilter da kommt nicht jeder dran vorbei   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jizz0 (6. September 2009)

bei mir auch wtf jez gehts ja los hier


----------



## interpol (6. September 2009)

da simma dabei. same here


----------



## Perdoth (6. September 2009)

wäre  ich jez in WoW hätt ich jez 43 mal mein makro gespammt , hier werd ich dafür bestimmt gesperrt....


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2009)

bei mir auch


----------



## Heldentod1 (6. September 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> bei mir auch



das is echt asi aber wo kann ich was bezahlen?


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2009)

das ist eine beta da muss man nichts zahlen


----------



## Enyalios (6. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> meine güte. es ist eine beta und ihr bekommt ne fehlemeldung. wird schon alles..



This !


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> das is echt asi aber wo kann ich was bezahlen?




LOL MADE MY DAY


----------



## etchco (6. September 2009)

So kreditkarte in den Briefumschlag gepackt und zum Briefkasten gebracht. Hoffe jetzt kann ich on ....


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Lol,
> 
> könnte einloggen aber da steht mein acc wurde suspended da ich die gebühr net bezahlt hab, obwohl ich ne preorder hab und offizielle Beta Einladung.
> Lustig.




Du bist aber ganz sicher das Du eine BETA Einladung hast und nicht von irgendeiner verruchten Seite eine Einladung zur WebCam Session von Neta??



Wenn wirklich Beta dann lass Dir gesagt sein die Server sind noch off und alles wird gut ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devisionbell (6. September 2009)

könnte mir vorstellen das die accounts in wellen freigeschaltet werden, deswegen evtl die meldung?


----------



## Lich Dragon (6. September 2009)

Ja bei mir auch <.<


----------



## Webi (6. September 2009)

Bei mir das selbe. Denke mal, die Server sind überlastet.
Beim zweiten Start meinte Aion "You Are Disconnected from the Server"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

jetzt kann ich nicht mehr connecten 0o


----------



## holoc (6. September 2009)

hehe me to und master gelch mit rein


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Tjoa..so is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> das is echt asi aber wo kann ich was bezahlen?



Warte ich geb dir kurz meine Bankverbindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

jetzt kam wieder cannot connect to the authorization server ^^


----------



## Jizz0 (6. September 2009)

open beta starts und releases von mmos sind immer herrlich wie es einfach nie hinhauen kann ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (6. September 2009)

Und jetzt: Gameguard Fehler 361 oO
Ach ne geht doch wieder^^
Aber hab auch das gleiche... Mit bezahlung...


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. September 2009)

Habe die gleiche Fehlermeldung bekommen. Habe die pre order von amazon gekauft und war bei der CB dabei und jetzt komme ich mit dem key nicht in die OB oder wie?


----------



## Jehova (6. September 2009)

Du kommst hier ned rein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## interpol (6. September 2009)

haha zu geil. jetzt ist der EU login online, und 2 US server...sonst nix ^^
köstlich


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Warte ich geb dir kurz meine Bankverbindung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich seh's auch grad (noch) von der heiteren Seite, einfach mal abwarten was da noch kommt.


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

Ihr macht mich ich müffelig ich versuchs jetz auch mal. bin gespannt was passiert.


----------



## Kayzu (6. September 2009)

Nunja hätte mir eigentlich schon gedacht dass die das gebacken kriegen.

Naja nächstes mal steh ich dann um 8 auf und versuch reinzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Glück hab ich noch ne Woche Urlaub.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Naja der loginserver ist online ^^


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2009)

interpol schrieb:


> haha zu geil. jetzt ist der EU login online, und 2 US server...sonst nix ^^
> köstlich


wo seht ihr das?


----------



## cbOneX (6. September 2009)

na was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mache meiner Freundin noch schnell ein Kind, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
später funzt das dann.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (6. September 2009)

bei mir kommt das auch :/
hab auch nen Pre Order Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Naja der loginserver ist online ^^



War online


----------



## Caldosso (6. September 2009)

bei mir auch das gleiche.

Aber liebe Leut solange nicht die Meldung "FEHLER 414" kommt is alles nicht so schlimm^^


----------



## Laxera (6. September 2009)

ist ne macke (freunde von mir haben es):

naja habe gerade mal eine anfrage (schön in englisch) an den NC-Support geschickt, was das soll, mal sehen was die antworten.

mfg LAX
ps: weiß wer wie lange es dauert bis das wieder geht


----------



## Rayon (6. September 2009)

Update: Login on the EU Servers has been disabled, probably to fix the 'payment' problem. Login server is up, but you wont be able to login


----------



## Thunderphönix (6. September 2009)

bei mir waren grade eben so um die 6 server on und ich konnte bereits char erstellen


----------



## Dessertdog (6. September 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> wo seht ihr das?


http://kindred.aion.tv/status/


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. September 2009)

Da funktioniert mal gar nix keine gute Werbung fürs Spiel.


----------



## Squizzel (6. September 2009)

Ich warte ja förmlich darauf, dass jemand mit seinem 13€-Joker auftaucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (6. September 2009)

Also doch 21Uhr hehe


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Da funktioniert mal gar nix keine gute Werbung fürs Spiel.



Schon mal dran gedacht das es eine beta ist ? O_o


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich warte ja förmlich darauf, dass jemand mit seinem 13€-Joker auftaucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




50 Euro sind für mich nicht gerade wenig die ich für die pre order hingelegt habe.


----------



## alzira (6. September 2009)

same


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Da funktioniert mal gar nix keine gute Werbung fürs Spiel.


Es ist eine Beta... dass es da zu Bugs und Verspätungen kommen kann sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Da funktioniert mal gar nix keine gute Werbung fürs Spiel.



du weißt aber was eine beta ist? erst denken dann flamen


----------



## Akaino (6. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich warte ja förmlich darauf, dass jemand mit seinem 13€-Joker auftaucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bohaaa und ich zahl 13 Euro dafür das ich nicht spielen .. kann .. wasn das für ein Dreck hier .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell81469 (6. September 2009)

ich hab i wie die vermutung das da wer ausversehen die live version auf die beta server gezogen hat anstelle der beta variante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todielfi (6. September 2009)

finde ich voll beschieß das mit dem bezahlen das können sie auch ma früher sagen! hab auchnoch closen beta acc und es geht trodzdem nich und vorallem ne beta sollte gratiis sein! nur wegen dem nervigen bezahlen hab och doch mit wow aufgehört und dann soll ich aion spieln wo der s*****ß wiede von vorne los geht o.O


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

süß wie die mods hin und wieder auftauchen <3


----------



## Webi (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es ist eine Beta... dass es da zu Bugs und Verspätungen kommen kann sollte jedem klar sein.


Hast recht, ich glaub ich kauf mir ne halbe. ist besser so.....


----------



## arieos (6. September 2009)

So richtig ist das nicht nachzuvoll ziehen ...  NCSoft hat ja nun einwenig Erfahrung und sollte doch eigentlich die nötige Kompetenz haben, einen Open Beta start Fehlerfrei hinzulegen ..  

Nicht nachzuvoll ziehen ...


----------



## kekei (6. September 2009)

18 Uhr, 19 Uhr... wo ist da der Unterschied?
Villeicht starten wir 18 Uhr Englischer Zeit :0


----------



## ReSiN (6. September 2009)

Hach ja lustig mitzuverfolgen ^^ Bestimmt der vierte oder fünfte Thread jetzt wegen dem gleichen Prob. ^^

Einfach abwarten denke die bei NCsoft tuen ihr bestes


----------



## Thunderphönix (6. September 2009)

was waren das gerade eben für 6 server die on waren,waren das alle us server ?,weil von den europäischen hab ich keinen einzigen bekannten namen gesehen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> finde ich voll beschieß das mit dem bezahlen das können sie auch ma früher sagen! hab auchnoch closen beta acc und es geht trodzdem nich und vorallem ne beta sollte gratiis sein! nur wegen dem nervigen bezahlen hab och doch mit wow aufgehört und dann soll ich aion spieln wo der s*****ß wiede von vorne los geht o.O



epic fail


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2009)

an die ganzne panik macher / flamer: bei WoW waren selbst NACH RELEASe ganze server tagelang down....bei der WAR beta erinneer ich nur an Error code 414...also macht heir nicht sonne panik weil sich die server von aion grade mal 35 minuten verspäten...das ist absolut normal!


Und um die sache mit dem Bezahlen aufzuklären:

IHR MÜSST NICHT BEZAHLEN DAS IST EIN FEHLER AMBOSS HAT SICH DAZU BEI TWITTER GEÄUßERT SIE ARBEITEN GRADE AN EINER LÖSUNG!

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss


----------



## Jizz0 (6. September 2009)

sicher können fehler auftreten dann sollen sie aber auch kein geld verlangen um in der beta spielen zu können


----------



## Vartez (6. September 2009)

Ich bekomm die narricht net ich bekomm noch die nicht authoriziert lol =)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> finde ich voll beschieß das mit dem bezahlen das können sie auch ma früher sagen! hab auchnoch closen beta acc und es geht trodzdem nich und vorallem ne beta sollte gratiis sein! nur wegen dem nervigen bezahlen hab och doch mit wow aufgehört und dann soll ich aion spieln wo der s*****ß wiede von vorne los geht o.O







Lol xD

Großartig ^^


Überleg mal wo dein logischer Fehler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Da funktioniert mal gar nix keine gute Werbung fürs Spiel.







Ich glaube Du verwechselst was.Heute ist Open Beta und nicht release.Sei froh das Du in den Genuss kommen darfst das Spiel zu testen.

So ne Leute sind toll das sind dann auch die die in einer Open Beta sich über Char Wipes und Bugs aufregen lol. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (6. September 2009)

Login Servers
EU	Login	down
NA	Login	down
Game Servers
EU 1) Ariel	1) Ariel	down
EU 2) Azphel	2) Azphel	down
EU 3) Mesramtaeda	3) Mesramtaeda	down
EU 4) Fregion	4) Fregion	down
EU 5) Ereshkigal	5) Ereshkigal	down
EU 6) Beritra	6) Beritra	down
NA 1) Siel	1) Siel	up
NA 2) Israphel	2) Israphel	up
NA 3) Nezekan	3) Nezekan	down
NA 4) Zikel	4) Zikel	down
NA 5) Vaizel	5) Vaizel	down
NA 6) Triniel	6) Triniel	down


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du weißt aber was eine beta ist? erst denken dann flamen



Was ist daran ein flame? Ich hab nix negatives behauptet sondern nur festgestellt das das nicht gerade eine gute Werbung ist für den headstart.


----------



## Lintflas (6. September 2009)

Regt Euch ab, Leute. Da kommen jetzt diverse konfuse Fehlermeldungen. Ich habe z.B. auch gerade aus 
heiterem Himmel eine 114er Meldung bekommen obwohl vor 30 Minuten noch alles in Ordnung war.

Die meisten Fehlermeldungen werden sich erledigt haben, sobald die Server hochgefahren sind.

Allerdings wäre es ganz sicher nicht von Nachteil, wenn NCSoft mal eine kleine Meldung dazu in den Launcher schreiben würde,
damit sich die ganzen aufgescheuchten Hühner hier im Forum mal wieder beruhigen.


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (6. September 2009)

Cool jetzt sind keine Game Server mehr da hehe


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

also wer jetzt tatsächlich bezahlt, hat n schaden^^


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

Hey Perfectenemy, ist wohl deine erste Beta.
Ich war bei WoW, AoC und WAR mit dabei und es ist immer so, also keine Panik.
OpenBetas werden zur fehlerausbügelung und servertesten benutzt, also kein stress.
Es wird schon also eile mit weile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Ab sofort werden hier NUR NOCH Lösungsansätze für das geschilderte Problem gepostet. Alles weitere wird gelöscht. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Haracka (6. September 2009)

NcSoft arbeitet grade an denn Fehlern steht bei Twitter.Also etwas Gedult.


----------



## leckaeis (6. September 2009)

Wenn man sich in den Beta Foren anmeldet, soll die Bezahlungs-Nachricht verschwinden.

Ist momentan aber relativ witzlos, da die Login-Server so oder so down sind.


----------



## Zadig (6. September 2009)

Hatte die Meldung auch, aber nu is sie einfach wieder weg und ich komme rein. Sind einige Serve Online. Bei meiner Frau nebenmir ging es schon um einiges früher. Die werden wohl wirklich die Spieler in Wellen reinlassen, sonst geht wahrscheinlich gar nix mehr. War beim Genre Primus bei Release damals auch nicht anders. 

Der Launcher hat das Spiel allerdings zwischenzeitlich auf rot gestellt gehabt, weil auch Fehlermeldungen kamen. Ich hab auf reparieren gedrückt, der hat bissl was gezogen und nu gehts ... zumindest häng ich nun in der Char Erstellung.

Ist halt die Beta, die werden sicherlich auch einfach mal so einiges ausprobieren, und dafür is die Beta ja auch da.


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Wenn man sich in den Beta Foren anmeldet, soll die Bezahlungs-Nachricht verschwinden.
> 
> Ist momentan aber relativ witzlos, da die Login-Server so oder so down sind.



Bei mir ist die Bezahlen-Meldung nicht mehr, sondern wieder die "Cannot connect to...usw" obwohl ich nix gemacht was Forum angeht ...


----------

